# Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300



## joy-killer (16. Mai 2008)

*Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

nach vielen jahren mit der Flugzeugtubrine im Büro bin ich jez mal auf die idee gekommen (warum überhaupt jetzt erst?!   ) den Gehäuselüfter zu wechesln. 
gekühlt werden muss ein P4, 3,2GHz

vielleicht kennt jemands diese Dell Konstruktion...
der is irgendwie passiv gekühlt, direkt dadrüber ist n grüner Kanal/Deckel/Trichter, an dessen ende ein 90mm Lüfter rumlärmt.

drin ist der:
http://www.nmbtc.com/products/fans/dc3615kl.html#features
der jetzige is also definitiv zu laut (36.5-44.5 dBA   )

jetzt die frage, welcher muss/kann rein? ich blick bei den ganzen Angaben nicht ganz durch...
also, Kühlleistung muss natürlich gegeben sein, und deutlich geringer in der lautstärke, und passt am besten auch noch in die vorhandene Halterung.

jez brauch ich eure Hilfe...

p.s.
hab bei google mal n bild gefunden:
http://www.zdnet.de/graphics/reviews/pc/200306/dell8300-inside.jpg
zu sehen halt die grüne haube, davor unter dem schwarzen rahmen befindet sich halt der lüfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 16.05.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt die frage, welcher muss/kann rein? ich blick bei den ganzen Angaben nicht ganz durch...
> also, Kühlleistung muss natürlich gegeben sein, und deutlich geringer in der lautstärke, und passt am besten auch noch in die vorhandene Halterung.
> 
> jez brauch ich eure Hilfe...



also ein 92x38mm lüfter, bevorzugt silent? das wird schwer bis unmöglich.

ist der lüfter geregelt/kannst du abschätzen, wieviel % der bei diesem lüfter möglichen leistung tatsächlich benötigt wird?

hast du bilder vom kühlkörper?


----------



## joy-killer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 17.05.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> also ein 92x38mm lüfter, bevorzugt silent? das wird schwer bis unmöglich.
> 
> ist der lüfter geregelt/kannst du abschätzen, wieviel % der bei diesem lüfter möglichen leistung tatsächlich benötigt wird?
> 
> hast du bilder vom kühlkörper?



als erstes schon mal 'danke' für dein interesse hier..

is 92 so ein seltenes maß?!
also, was heißt silent - bin jez kein sielnt freak.. aber sollte schon erheblcih leiser sein als der.. was ist denn heut son angenehmer standard? 1 Sone, 2?

soweit ich weiß, hat der lüfter n eigenen  Temp.-Sensor, nachdem der sich regelt.

wie gesagt, es muss n Prescott mit 3,2GHz gekühlt werden, dessen Abwärme  über diesen kanal direkt zum Lüfter geleitet wird..

DELL haben weder ne Lüftersteurung noch irgendwelche Temperatursensoren am Mainboard integriert.    Ergo kann ich leider nicht sagen, wie heiß die CPU bei welchen Umdrehungen ist.

ich hab eben ein paar, hoffentlcih brauchbare, bilder mit dem handy gemacht.

überblick
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/3750/29065223pi5.jpg

den komischen grünen Kanal
http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/2314/53534931xy3.jpg
http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/7549/54726889jw3.jpg

Kühlkörper
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9563/33267907zp8.jpg
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/7736/56316249vd9.jpg

nun der Lüfter, in seiner Konstruktion
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1513/55368558pa2.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/8001/18367284ce0.jpg
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/961/52001224gp6.jpg
der ist von hinten über Gummi-nöppel inder halterung befestigt.


hoffe damit kann nun jemand was anfangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 17.05.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> is 92 so ein seltenes maß?!



92mm geht noch - das problem ist die dicke von 38mm.
normal sind 25mm.



> also, was heißt silent - bin jez kein sielnt freak.. aber sollte schon erheblcih leiser sein als der.. was ist denn heut son angenehmer standard? 1 Sone, 2?



da bin ich der falsche ansprechpartner.
ich versuch mein system deutlich unter die 0,1-0,2sone der festplatte zu bringen 



> soweit ich weiß, hat der lüfter n eigenen  Temp.-Sensor, nachdem der sich regelt.




das ist natürlich ganz unpraktisch.



> DELL haben weder ne Lüftersteurung noch irgendwelche Temperatursensoren am Mainboard integriert.    Ergo kann ich leider nicht sagen, wie heiß die CPU bei welchen Umdrehungen ist.



hmm - die prescotts sollten eigentlich nen internen fühler haben.
zeigt keines der gängigen tools was an?



> ich hab eben ein paar, hoffentlcih brauchbare, bilder mit dem handy gemacht.
> 
> hoffe damit kann nun jemand was anfangen.



sie zeigen zumindest, dass man nicht gerade viele optionen hat.
der kühlkörper ist recht klein, die luftführung aber fast schon das effizienteste, was man hinbekommen kann, wenn gehäuse- und cpukühlung mit einem lüfter regeln will.
ohne austausch des kühlkörpers seh ich da spontan keine möglichkeit, wenn man keine reserven zum lüfterdrosseln hat.

hast du eine möglichkeit, die temperatur im restlichen gehäuse zu messen?


----------



## joy-killer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

ok, die dicke, behaupte ich mal, is nich so wichtig. also, zumindest von der befestigung her ist es egal. 25mm geht also auch. 

mit Speedfan konnt ich zumindest die Festplatten Temperaturn auslesen (sofern das überhaupt verlässlich oder hilfreich ist). waren meine ich so um die 40°C.

um das noch mal zu verdeutlcihen, ich hab auch im BIOS keine möglcihkeiten temperaturen oder umdrehungen einzusehen,

 und mit software, da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt ncih so recht, was ich benutzen könnte, außer Speedfan, everest(?) (beides nichts geliefert) oder core temp (aber das geht ja mitm P4 eh nicht).

zum Austausch des Kühlkörpers: 
ich hab einige mal schon in diveresen Foren gelesen, dass das nciht ohne weiteres  möglich sein soll, da wieder irgendwas DELL-spezifisches da vorliegt.

deswegen dachte ich man könnte da eifnach hinten den lüfter gegen nen leiseren tauschen, aber das schein ich mir wohl auch zu eifnach vorgestellt zu haben  :-o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 17.05.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> und mit software, da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt ncih so recht, was ich benutzen könnte, außer Speedfan, everest(?) (beides nichts geliefert) oder core temp (aber das geht ja mitm P4 eh nicht).



hmm - das wären auch meine üblichen verdächtigen gewesen, wenn die nichts finden, gibt es wohl keinen fühler oder zumindest lässt sich der über keine der gängigen schnittstellen ansprechen.

(d.h.: ich weiß nicht, ob throttlewatch noch nen trick kennt. ist ja auch fast das einzige tool, dass throtteln erkennen kann)



> zum Austausch des Kühlkörpers:
> ich hab einige mal schon in diveresen Foren gelesen, dass das nciht ohne weiteres  möglich sein soll, da wieder irgendwas DELL-spezifisches da vorliegt.



kommt immer sehr aufs system an. viele leute haben probleme, weil sie btx-systeme von dell haben, für die man so quasi gar nichts zu kaufen bekommt.
dein system ist aber atx und afaik hat dell die normalen befestigungspositionen genutzt - ums genauer abzuschätzen bräuchte ich ein eingermaßen scharfes bild vom mainbord ohne kühler.



> deswegen dachte ich man könnte da eifnach hinten den lüfter gegen nen leiseren tauschen, aber das schein ich mir wohl auch zu eifnach vorgestellt zu haben  :-o



naja. austauschen kann man ihn schon einfach.
das problem ist halt nur, dass sich das luftgeräusch zweier lüfter gleicher drehzahl bei gleicher drehzahl fast gar nicht unterscheidet - und bei dem von dir beschriebenen lärmpegel glaube ich nicht, dass es das lager ist, was den größten krach macht.
in deinem fall kann man zudem keinen lüfter gleicher größer nehmen, sondern muss einen flacheren verwenden - der bei gleicher drehzahl weniger fördert.
so oder so seh ich bei dir also keine möglichkeit, die lautstärke zu senken, ohne dass auch die kühlleistung den bach runtergeht.
und diese entscheidung zu treffen, ohne zu wissen, wieviel reserven man da hat....


----------



## olstyle (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

Mein Vorschlag:
Mach den Kanal weg und verbau zwei Lüfter.
Ins Heck kommt ein leiser 92er und auf den jetzt freigelegten Kühlkörper bastelst du mit Kabelbinder o.Ä. einen schönen 120er.

Der Dell Pc von meiner Mum hat die gleiche Konstruktion. Allerdings hat sie sich noch nicht ausdrücklich über die Lautstärke beschwert, also soll sie damit leben dass ich nichts vernünftiges zusammenstellen durfte  .


----------



## joy-killer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				olstyle am 17.05.2008 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dell Pc von meiner Mum hat die gleiche Konstruktion. Allerdings hat sie sich noch nicht ausdrücklich über die Lautstärke beschwert, also soll sie damit leben dass ich nichts vernünftiges zusammenstellen durfte  .



ich hab den dell auch meinem vater zu verdanken. aber da er seinerzeit der hauptsponsor war und der meinung war, wenn er was zu gibt, dann wird bei dell gekauft.. naja, geld stinkt nicht, ne.

übrigens zeigt throttlewatch mir zwar einen "available Thermalmonitor" an. Irgendwelche Daten kann er darüber aber auch nicht beziehen..


ansonsten, gut, werd ich sehen müssen, ob ich denn den letzten vorschlage mal umsetze.

ich bedank mich schon mal für die beteiligung!


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

das problem ist die hohe drehzahl bei der alle lüfter laut sind hasst schonmal an einen neuen kühler gedacht zb. nen scythe mugen für ca.35€ der ist schön leise dank des 120mm lüfter und kühlt auch sehr gut
dann noch wie gesagt 2günstige 120mm gehäuse lüfter z.b. scythe s-flex mit 800u/min für ca.10€ und dein pc ist was die lüfter angeht sehr leise


----------



## totovo (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

guck dir den mal an...


----------



## joy-killer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				Soldat0815 am 19.05.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem ist die hohe drehzahl bei der alle lüfter laut sind hasst schonmal an einen neuen kühler gedacht zb. ...



dran 'gedacht' hab ich schon, ja   
aber wie gesagt, hatte ich ja oft schon gelesen, dass es bei dem PC nicht  ohne weiteres geht, den CPU kühler zu tasuchen.

hätte mich halt gefreut, wenn ich nur den einen 92er hätte tauschen können.

aber, ich denke die 50€ werd ich mal investieren. scheint ja doch die einzige lösing zu sein.. 
ich bedanke mich auch direkt für die konkreten vorschläge.


----------



## joy-killer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

doppelpost...


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*

wenn das mainboard die standartbauart hat sollte normalerweise jeder kühler passen und der mugen passt sowohl auf den alten sockel 478 oder 468 keine ahnung und auf den 775 auf dem es den p4 gab


----------



## joy-killer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				Soldat0815 am 19.05.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das mainboard die standartbauart hat sollte normalerweise jeder kühler passen und der mugen passt sowohl auf den alten sockel 478 oder 468 keine ahnung und auf den 775 auf dem es den p4 gab



ok, angenommen das passt. 
komm ich den mit dem einen (3-poligen) Lüfteranschluss am mainboard aus?

klemm ich denn gehäuselüfter dann direkt ans netzteil, weil der ohne hin konstante drehzahl haben soll?

sockel 478 btw.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 19.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 19.05.2008 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja den cpu lüfter kannst direkt an dein mainboard anschließen und die gehäuselüfter sind mit 800U/min schön leise das heißt die kannst an dein netzteil anschließen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 19.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> sockel 478 btw.



das könnte auch das "lüftertausch so ohne weiteres nicht möglich" erklären - so478 hatte normalerweise ein retentionmodul, an dem die kühler eingehakt wurden.
einige oems haben das einfach weggelassen (bei dir fehlt er definitiv - obs noch andere änderungen gibt kann ich nicht sehen) und den kühler direkt mit dem bord verschraubt - ein z.b. p4 boxed kühler lässt sich dann nicht anbringen (oder man kauft das modul für n paar € nach)
viele high-end kühlerhersteller (eigentlich alle außer thermalright - die nutzen diesen imho genialen rahmen sogar auf dem so775) haben aber genau das gleiche gemacht.


----------



## olstyle (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich alle außer thermalright - die nutzen diesen imho genialen rahmen sogar auf dem so775


Scythe macht es bei seinem Retention Kit auch so  .


----------



## joy-killer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> joy-killer am 19.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, das hier (http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...iverse/Retention-Modul/33378/?articleId=33378) müsst ich nachkaufen, und dann könnte ich auch bspw. den Scythe Mugen, oder jeden anderen herkömmlichen CPU-Kühler drauf setzen?

also, noch mal zum mitschreiben:  

*retention-modul*, 

*120er Cpu-Kühler/-lüfter*, den in die Mainboard-Lüfter Buchse (3-Polig), 
  dazu hab ich noch ne frage, und zwar haben wir ja festgestellt, dass mein Mainboard  (wie's aussieht) an sich keine Lüftersteuerung hat. Der jetzige Lüfter hat ja ne eigene Temp-Sonde.  wie funktionert denn dann der neue Kühler? wie wird denn der geregelt? 

*92er Gehäuse-Lüfter*, den direkt ans Netzteil (5V, 7V, 12V???)
   muss ich beim gehäuselüfter sonst noch was beachten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 19.05.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 19.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selbst wenn der mugen lüfter voll aufdreht ist er immernoch um ein vielfaches leiser wie dein momentaner und die lüfter von gehäuse kannst an 12volt oder 7volt anschließen einfach testen was dir von der lautstärke her zusagt


----------



## joy-killer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				Soldat0815 am 19.05.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> joy-killer am 19.05.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so weit so gut... 

soll also heißen, in meinem system wird der immer voll aufdrehen, da nicht geregelt? (wird auf jeden fall leiser sein, aber nur noch mal zum verständnis)

gibts eigentlich auch taugliche CPU-Kühler mit intgeriertem Temp-Sensor?


ich hoffe ich werd nicht zu lästig, mit meinen fragen  aber Kühler-/Lüftermäßig hab ich echt so gut wie null erfahrung..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 19.05.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> also, das hier (http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...iverse/Retention-Modul/33378/?articleId=33378) müsst ich nachkaufen, und dann könnte ich auch bspw. den Scythe Mugen, oder jeden anderen herkömmlichen CPU-Kühler drauf setzen?



wenn du passende löcher im bord hast, kannst du dann kühler mit so478-retentionhalterung verwenden.
allerdings gibt es auch ettliche kühler für so478, die direkt mit dem bord verschraubt werden und das modul nicht benötigen.



> wie funktionert denn dann der neue Kühler? wie wird denn der geregelt?



bis auf weiteres gar nicht.

*92er Gehäuse-Lüfter*, den direkt ans Netzteil (5V, 7V, 12V???)
   muss ich beim gehäuselüfter sonst noch was beachten? [/quote]

nicht zu laut sollte er sein


----------



## Candyman121 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 20.05.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 19.05.2008 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du ihn direkt anhängst rennt er immer volle Pulle wobei er da noch nicht wirklich störend ist.

Du kannst dir aber ein 7V Adapter um 2,50€ mitbestellen dann ist er fast unhörbar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				joy-killer am 20.05.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 19.05.2008 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja der lüfter läuft dann immer mit vollgas

gute frage aber ich glaub nicht die sind alle drauf ausgelegt vom mainboard gesteuert zu werden ist ja eigendlich auch standart nur halt bei komplettpc lassen die sich was einfallen das man den nicht aufrüsten kann


----------



## joy-killer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Lüftertausch im Dell Dimension 8300*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.05.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht zu laut sollte er sein


hehehe,  sonst hätten wir uns das hier auch alles sparen können 



			
				Candyman121 am 20.05.2008 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ihn direkt anhängst rennt er immer volle Pulle wobei er da noch nicht wirklich störend ist.
> 
> Du kannst dir aber ein 7V Adapter um 2,50€ mitbestellen dann ist er fast unhörbar.



najo, ich werds erst mal so probieren. ist ja nicht so als hätt ich sonst nur silent komponenten im dell 

den Mugen hab ich jez ingesamt so als klare empfehlung was CPU-Kühlung angeht rausgelsen... 

jemand spontan ne Empfehlung auch was den Gehäuselüfter angeht?
  auf welchen Airflow müsste ich denn eurer schätzung nach mind. kommen?
  und was sollte ich max. bezahlen?


----------

